# Lockanrufe 01377373000 und 01377270006 und 01377270007



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Diese Nr. hat bei mir nachts einmal gebimmelt. Was sind das für Bauernschlaue. Würde mich gerne beschweren.
Danke für ne Info.

Mfg, Jürgen L.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

:lol: 
Die Nr fehlt ja :lol: 

01377373000

bei meinem Handy war aber die 49 davor.


----------



## sascha (19 April 2005)

Informiere die Regulierungsbehörde. Ich hab schon ne ganze Reihe von Beschwerden über diese Nummer vorliegen. Gebe heute Abend auch ne Warnung auf DS raus.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

*01377372000 - wiwo marketing*

aktuelle lockanrufe durch alle mobilfunknetze.

es handelt sich dabei um den gleichen anbieter wie unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=70047

wiwo-marketing aus holland


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2005)

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html


> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG


3000 ist dem "Mieter" zugeteilt 


> es handelt sich dabei um den gleichen anbieter ..
> wiwo-marketing aus holland


woher stammt diese Kenntnis? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2005)

*01377372000 - wiwo marketing*

die kenntis kommt direkt von den betreibern.

die initalen anrufe kamen aus bremen, von der wiwo.

es kann nur empfohlen werden, die anrufe nicht zu beantworten.

rechtliche maßnahmen muss jeder selber einleiten (betrug), wobei der Schaden sehr gering ist, so dass der aufwand extrem hoch ist, im vergleich zum schaden.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2005)

*Re: 01377372000 - wiwo marketing*



			
				kwon schrieb:
			
		

> ... wobei der Schaden sehr gering ist, so dass der aufwand extrem hoch ist, im vergleich zum schaden.


So zu sagen unverhältnismäßig, so dass das Prüf- und Maßnahmeverhalten von Amts wegen wohl auch nur gering sein dürfte.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

*Lockanruf 01377270017*

Die Nummer ist der Colt Telecom GmbH zugeordnet. Ist bei der Nummer schon was bekannt?

Ich wurde vorhin angerufen und so blöd wie ich war rief ich zurück. Es kam eine Ansage vom Band: Danke für den Anruf sie können auflegen. Da wurde ich stutzig und schaute mal durchs netz. In meinen Augen ist das klarer Betrug, wie man so nachlesen kann. 

Wie sollte ich nun verfahren?

Zur Polzei gehen?

Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Sammelbeschwerde bei einer Behörde?


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2005)

*Re: Lockanruf 01377270017*



			
				Traumtänzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Polzei gehen?


...zum Beispiel, warte aber erst die Telefonrechnung ab, damit der Schaden genau definiert ist. Wobei in den Amtsstuben Ratlosigkeit herrscht, was die Bestimmung des Tatbestandes betrifft, so nach dem Motto: "_wer angewählt hat ist selbst schuld_". Das gilt hier aber nicht, da Du ja mit einem Lockanruf (Täuschung) zur Anwahl verleitet wurdest, um die Bereicherungsabsicht des Initiators zu erfüllen.





			
				Traumtänzer schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Sammelbeschwerde bei einer Behörde?


_Sammel-_: nein, aber _Beschwerde_: ja, bei der RegTP unter der Adresse [email protected] und (nach eiger Entscheidung) Verweigerung der Zahlung mit ordentlichem, schriftlichen Widerspruch ggü. Deinem Netzbetreiber.

Schau´ mal > HIER < und > HIER <.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

*Re: Lockanruf 01377270017*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Traumtänzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der 0137 727 - Bereich fiel ja schonmal auf: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86843&highlight=0137+7270024#86843

Die Kosten für den Anruf stehen fest, z. B. lt. http: // www . crystalentertainment . de /paginas/rufnummern_0137.php3 :

0137-7     0,98 Euro pro Anruf

Der Nutzen für den Endmieter ist abhängig vom Anbieter und von der Anzahl der monatlichen Anrufe: Bis zu 0,65 EUR pro Anruf! Die Menge macht's. 

Wenn keine Strafanzeige, dann wohl kein Schluss damit. Aber schon mal auf große Augen der Beamten einstellen, wenn man eine Anzeige wegen 98 Cent erstatten will. 

Besser: Schriftlich anzeigen bei Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft, den Sachverhalt ausführlich beschreiben, am besten ein paar Seiten hier aus dem Forum ausgedruckt beilegen und darauf hoffen, dass die Sachbearbeiter das Abzock-System kapieren.
schlussdamit

_[Bitte keine Suchmaschinenhilfen für fremde Seiten durch aktive Links (bh)]_


----------



## sascha (24 April 2005)

> Aber schon mal auf große Augen der Beamten einstellen, wenn man eine Anzeige wegen 98 Cent erstatten will.



Ganz wichtig: Die Menge machts. Nur dann nehmen die Beamten solche Strafanzeigen ernst. Ergo: Sammeln. Bei 98 Cent besteht die Gefahr der Verfahrenseinstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit. Bei 1000 x 98 Cent wirds spannend, bei 100.000 x 98 Cent richtig interessant. Wir wissen ja, dass die Lockanrufe in letzteren Größenordnungen laufen, die Wald-und-Wisen-Inspektion weiß es oft nicht. Daher: Immer auch schon auf dieses Forum verweisen und auf unsere News. Denn erst so wird die Dimension der Abzocke klar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2005)

Man braucht übrigens keine Kristallkugel, um festzustellen, dass hinter dieser crystal wieder ein ungeheures Geflecht von Firmen steckt...
Da ich hier aber nicht wieder Ärger kriegen will mit den NUBs, mal ein Zitat (Quelle Wirtschaftswoche 27.2.2002)


> Egal ob 0190, 118 oder 0800 - Hotlines haben Konjunktur. Das Geschäft mit den Zahlenkombinationen ist ein undurchschaubares Geflecht von Technikanbietern und Nummernbetreibern.
> Umsatzzahlen der schwer überschaubaren Branche lassen sich daher nur schätzen. Gerd E*, Präsidiumsmitglied des Verbandes der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten, geht von einem Jahresumsatz zwischen 1,5 und 2 Milliarden Euro aus.Das Düsseldorfer Unternehmen Crystal, was sowohl Carrierdienste anbietet, als auch Inhalte selbstständig vermarktet, gibt einen monatlichen Umsatz von rund 900.000 Euro und einen Jahresgewinn von rund 1,75 Millionen Euro an. Crystal zählt sich selbst zu den Top 5 der Branche.
> Die Zahl der Anbieter von Inhalten geht nach Schätzung von Branchenexperten in die Tausende. Überschaubarer ist da schon eher die Zahl der sogenannten Carrier. Darunter versteht man die Anbieter, die den technischen Zugang zur Verfügung stellen. D* schätzt ihre Zahl auf 30 bis 40. Der größte sei weiterhin die Deutsche Telekom mit einem geschätzten Marktanteil von rund 50 Prozent.
> Bei den Inhalten stehen Gewinnspiele, Anmeldungen zu Quizshows und TV-Votings hoch im Kurs der Nutzer. "Die Bereitstellung von Handy-Klingeltönen und Logos hat mittlerweile schon die Größe des Erotikbereiches erreicht", berichtet Gerd E*. Bei Crystal erfreut sich Tarot-Kartenlegen außerordentlicher Beliebtheit. "Als ein Kunde mit dieser Idee auf uns zukam, habe ich nicht an einen Erfolg geglaubt", gesteht Crystal-Unternehmensleiter Marcel F*. Doch das Kartenlegen per Telefon brachte bereits in den ersten vier Wochen rund 6000 Anrufminuten.


(zitiert nach www.crys***medialog.de )
(s.a. cryst**entert*******.de)
(ich erwäge, mal deren Testnummern dort 01805-*** anzurufen... wenn keine Ansage kommt, ist's doch ein Regelverstoß, oder?)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5004

*Määährwertdienste stoppen!*


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377372000 - wiwo marketing*

habe das checkenn lassen , die wiwo marketing, bekannt aus dem jahre 2004 , war es nicht, sondern war eine firma die unter www.s[...].net ihren profit macht.

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*01377270017*

Habe heute 25.04.2005 um ca. 4:00 Uhr einen Anruf mit oben genannter Nummer erhalten. Dauer 4 Sek. !!!!!!!!!! Kam mir gleich Spanisch vor. Ich dachte schaust mal im Netz bei das Örtliche Rückwärtssuche nach. Kein Eintrag. Dann über Google das Diskussionsforum und die Einsicht alles [...] !!!!!  Vorsicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*01377270017*

Bei mir hat gestern Nacht auch jemand mit folgender Nr angerufen! Bin nicht dran gegangen und zum Glück hab ich auch nicht zurückgerufen!
Nach Recherche im Internet bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen und meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt! Also Vorsicht!!!


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377270017*

Am 25.04.2005 um 4:25 Uhr hat die 01377270017 auch bei mir angerufen. Danke an das Forum, dass mich vo dem teuren Rückruf bewahrte.
Ciao
Dirk


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Hallo, 
habe auch heute morgen um 2:52 Uhr einen Anruf bekommen, dachte es wäre meine Frau und irgendetwas mit dem Kind, habe zurückgerufen und mich so geärgert, daß ich die ganze Nacht nicht mehr schlafen konnte.

Würde diese [...] am liebsten wegen Nötigung, Schläfstörung und Körperverletzung anzeigen!

Habe Eine Mail an [email protected] und warte mal ab, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.

Das Forum ist sehr hilfreich.

Schöne Grüße

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

*Die sind heute Nacht wohl richtig aktiv. * :x 

Jetzt hat es mich auch mal erwischt. Es ist schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man kurz bevor man eh vom Wecker geweckt wird, durch so einen Anruf unsanft
aus dem Schlaf gerissen wird und danach nicht mehr einschlafen kann.
Habe folgendes Mail an die RegTP (oder wie die nun heisst) geschickt.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir habe heute Morgen gegen 5.45 h einen Anruf  von der Rufnummer 013727270017
> erhalten. Der Ruf ging an die Handy Nr. 0173-3414xxx.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Lockanruf 01377270017*

Bei mir hat diese Nummer am So 24.04.05 um 11:54 angerufen, leider hab ich zurückgerufen. Eine Kinderstimme sagte vielen Dank und das Gespräch war beendet.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Anruf 01377270017*

bei mir hat jemand mit der nr. 01377270017 am sonntag morgen um ca. 8 uhr angerufen. ich habe nicht angenommen und auch nicht zurückgerufen. die nummer war mit gänzlich unbekannt .... auch gut so!!


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

*Re: Lockanruf 01377270017*



			
				Ali schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat diese Nummer am So 24.04.05 um 11:54 angerufen, leider hab ich zurückgerufen. Eine Kinderstimme sagte vielen Dank und das Gespräch war beendet.



Das sieht arg danach aus, dass die darüber wieder Adressen generieren wollen, um im Stil von HAS Rechnungen zu versenden.Sonst hätten die versucht, den Anrufer länger in der Leitung zu halten.
Werden wir sicher bald mitbekommen.
.......! :x


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*bei mir auch*

24.04.2005 013772070017 irgendwann morgens wars glaub ich!

aber nur ganz kurz... mein handy hat grad mal 2 töne von sich gegeben! hab mir in diesem moment schon ohne aufs handy zu gucken gedacht dass es ein abzocker anruf ist!!!

Also wenn jemand einen beukott plant  ich bin dabei!

einfach mail an [email protected]

Gruß

Matse

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*01377270017*

Hallo zusammen.

Bei mir waren die auch so frech und haben mich um 5:46 h geweckt!
Dummerweise habe ich *aus Neugierde zurückgerufen*. Eine automatisierte sympathische _Frauenstimme sagte nur "Danke"_ und legte auf. Ich würd gere mal wissen, was dieses "Danke" mich jetzt gekostet hat....


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377270017*

Hallo zusammen^2.

Schau an, die bösen Jungs heissen übrigens *"Colt Telecom GmbH"*
Wahrscheinlich ist deren Geschäftsmodell ähnlich scheisse, wie deren Webseite:   http://www.colt.de/

Laßt und die Leute doch *niederklagen, vollspammen, auflauern* oder mit schlechtem Atem bedrohen... Irgendetwas muss man da doch machen können...


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377270017*



			
				Geprellter Schläfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd gere mal wissen, was dieses "Danke" mich jetzt gekostet hat....



Ich denke mal, das wird auf sowas rauslaufen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020
Konditioniert schon mal alle, die zurückgerufen haben, dass die Familienangehöhrigen am Telefon keine Adressen herausgeben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*01377270017*

Hallo zusammen^3.

Wir sollten uns beschwehren. Es gibt dafür eine eigens eingerichtete emailadresse von der RegTP: 

*[email protected]*

Also, alle eine Mail dahin, dann bekommt Colt-Telekom wenigstens Ärger.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377270017*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Geprellter Schläfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, einfaches Lesen genügt, es stand schon weiter oben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102301&highlight=01377#102301

Anrufe zu 0137-7... kosten 0,98 EUR pro Anruf.


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377270017*



			
				schlussdamit schrieb:
			
		

> Anrufe zu 0137-7... kosten 0,98 EUR pro Anruf.


Das hab ich schon auch gelesen. Wenns dabei bleibt?
Wenn die nur Gebühren schinden wollten, dann hätte die eine längere Bandansage geschaltet, so dass ein Mehrfaches von 0,98 € erziehlt wird.
Ich befürchte jedoch, denen kommt es eher darauf an, Rufnummern zu erhalten und anhand derer die Adressen zu ermitteln, um dann Luftrechnungen für irgendwelche Internetdienste zu verschicken.
Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2005)

*Re: 01377270017*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die nur Gebühren schinden wollten, dann hätte die eine längere Bandansage geschaltet, so dass ein Mehrfaches von 0,98 € erziehlt wird.


Was sollte das bringen?  Die 0.98 € sind pro Anruf nicht pro Minute , wie  lang die Bandansage ist,
 ist damit wurscht. 

cp

PS: Mal angenommen 1000 fallen darauf  rein, sind das schon mal knapp 1000  € für lau...


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

Lesen sollte man können  
Aber ich schau deneben "Visa-TV". Das lenkt ab.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*01377270017*

Hi
Ich hatte am 24.04.2005 um 13.47 Uhr nen Anruf
aber ich reagiere generell nicht auf solch Anrufe  :lol: 
nur interessant war das es eine Nr ist die schon seit 5 Jahren nicht telefonisch benutze da sie nur im Datenmodus läuft . wird wohl nen Rechner sein der einfach mal alle Rufnummernblöcke nacheinander anruft


Gruss Ikke


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Hatte heute Morgen um 0:23Uhr auch von der Nummer 0137727017 einen Anruf der mich aus dem Schlaf riss...

In letzter Zeit häuften sich bei mir auch Lock-SMS mit Premium-Nummer. Ich frage mich ob das mit meinem Providerwechsel von Debitel D1 zu T-Mobile D1 zusammen hängt oder nur ein dummer Zufall ist, da ich meine Nummer mit genommen hab!?

So long... Das Spacefire


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Bin nur hingegangen*

Hallo Jungs, 
wenn ich jetzt nur hingegangen bin, dann kostet mich das auch nichts, oder?
Ich hab abgenommen und sofort aufgelegt. Es stand eine Gesprächszeit von 7:11 Minuten auf dem Handy. 
Die Nr. war 01377270017

Danke schon mal!


----------



## wibu (25 April 2005)

*Re: Bin nur hingegangen*



			
				Felice schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab abgenommen und sofort aufgelegt. Es stand eine Gesprächszeit von 7:11 Minuten auf dem Handy.
> Die Nr. war 01377270017



7.11 Minuten? Kommt mir ein bisschen lange vor.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*7:11 Minuten*

Das beunruhigt mich auch ein bißchen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*Re: Lockanruf 01377373000*



			
				Lockse schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Nr. hat bei mir nachts einmal gebimmelt. Was sind das für Bauernschlaue. Würde mich gerne beschweren.
> Danke für ne Info.
> 
> Sonntag 20.00h ist die Nummer als "Anruf in Abwesenheit" bei mir auf m Handy gewesen...ich habe dummerweise auch zurückgerufen...
> Hoffe , wird nicht zu teuer.....sauerei


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

Nochmals, hier beschweren:

[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*betrugsnummer 01377270017*

wurde gestern nacht auch von folgender nummer angerufen worden:

01377270017

leider hab ich nicht sofort geschaltet - hab zurückgerufen - und hörte die bandansage: sie können jetzt auflegen!


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

hatte auch einen anruf in abwesenheit (heute morgen um 4:32) von dieser nummer - habe mir den rückruf gespart. 
da ich neugierig war, bin ich nach kurz googlen hier gelandet:
a. danke für dieses forum!
b. habe (wie vorgeschlagen) mail an regtp geschickt - das sollten (denke ich) möglichst viele machen - vielleiiiiicht tut sich ja was.

grüße
olibert


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

*01377270017*

Hallo ihr!
Mein Freund und ich wurden morgens unsanft gegen 8:36Uhr geweckt.Naja allerdings wurde auf sein Handy nur einmal klingeln gelassen und so neugierig "eher gesagt blöd" wie ich war habe ich zurück gerufen und eine freundliche Frauenstimme sagte:"Vielen Dank aufwiederhören"! Na toll, natürlich macht sich jeder Sorgen und denkt, oh gott das kann doch nur abzocke sein, wer weis wie teuer das wohl jetzt war. Danke für dieses Forum. so können vielleicht andere nicht drauf reinfallen, die hoffentlich dieses Forum vorher lesen. Jetzt weis ich wenigstens wie teuer der anruf war.
Liebe Grüße
Silke und Dennis aus NRW


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2005)

Die FDP Deutschland warnte doch schon im Februar 2004 vor dem Missbrauch von 0137. Ist die FDP eigentlich noch im Deutschen Bundestag vertreten? Ich meine ja nur, seit dieser Zeit hätte man da ja aktiv werden können. 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13827
Oder ist der FDP wichtiger, dass Firmen wie crystal damit verdienen können?
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14272/3

Die Bundesregierung erwähnte 0137-er-Nummern in ihrer Antwort auf die "Große Anfrage" der plötzlich und unerwartet vom Dialermissbrauch entsetzlich erschreckten Opposition nicht explizit, die Haltung ist aber klar & deutlich und sicher übertragbar:


> Ähnlich wie bei den herkömmlichen Mehrwertdienstenummern (0190, 0137, 0138, 118, 0900 etc.) ist die Abrechnung der Dienstleistung durch Premium-SMS einfach und grundsätzlich auch transparent und hat so *zu einer Etablierung von erfolgreichen Geschäftsmodellen und Anbietern beigetragen.*


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

Spacefire schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte heute Morgen um 0:23Uhr auch von der Nummer 0137727017 einen Anruf der mich aus dem Schlaf riss...
> 
> In letzter Zeit häuften sich bei mir auch Lock-SMS mit Premium-Nummer. Ich frage mich ob das mit meinem Providerwechsel von Debitel D1 zu T-Mobile D1 zusammen hängt oder nur ein dummer Zufall ist, da ich meine Nummer mit genommen hab!?
> 
> So long... Das Spacefire



hi, mir ist das gleich passiert, nur hats bei mir dann aufgehört zu klingeln und ich hab zurückgerufen, dummerweise aber nicht gleich die 0137- Nr. gesehen (habs mit 0173- verwechselt). ist es möglich,dass nun außerordentliche Kosten auf mich zu kommen und kann man etwas gegen solche anrufe tun? Wenn du näheres daruber weißt, setzt ne email in dieses Forum, Danke


----------



## virenscanner (27 April 2005)

> setzt ne email in dieses Forum, Danke


Bitte nicht (siehe NUB).
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11

Beide User können sich anmelden und dann z.B. per PN ihre Mail-Adressen austauschen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Die nummer hat mich heut nacht angeklingelt. habe leider auch zurückgerufen!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*betrügerische Televoting-Nr.*

_*Hallo,*_

heute, am 6.Mai, wurde ich in Abwesenheit von folgender Nummer angerufen:

*01377270001*.

Der Rückruf ergab die lakonische Bandansage: "Vielen Dank, auf Wiederhören." Ich weiß nicht, ob die Nummer schon bekannt ist, aber ich will nicht zu faul gewesen sein, vor ihr zu warnen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

tomgoes4u schrieb:
			
		

> *01377270001*.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Nummer schon bekannt ist, aber ich will nicht zu faul gewesen sein, vor ihr zu warnen.



Nicht nur hier warnen, sondern auch selbst tätig werden, bei der RegTP - Leute, die hier lesen sind überwiegend bereits reingefallen.


> Regulierungsbehörde schaltet Sondernummer für Spam-Opfer
> 
> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) gab unterdessen bekannt, dass sie nun eigene Kontaktdaten für die Opfer von spam mit teuren Rufnummern eingeführt hat. Wer über Telefon, Fax, SMS oder E-Mail mit unerwünschter Werbung oder Lock-Angeboten für teure Nummern belästigt wird, sollte aussagekräftige Unterlagen wie die erhaltenen Faxe oder Werbemails mit einer kurzen Sachverhaltsdarstellung und der Bitte um Einschreiten der Reg TP an die Fax-Nummer 06321/934-111 schicken. Kontakt ist auch unter der E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] möglich. Voraussetzung eines Einschreitens der Reg TP sei dabei die "gesicherte Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung" von Rufnummern. Der betroffene Verbraucher dürfe zudem in keiner Geschäftsbeziehung zum Absender stehen und vorher auch keine Zustimmung erteilt haben. Die Postadresse für die Bearbeitung von Rufnummern-Spam lautet Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post, Außenstelle Neustadt, Schütt 13, 67434 Neustadt.


http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/050419_01.php


----------



## sascha (6 Mai 2005)

Und hier nochmal Schritt für Schritt:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php

p.s. Muss aktuell eine sehr heftige Welle laufen - so viele Meldungen über 0137-Lockanrufe sind schon lange nicht mehr (auch per Mail bei Dialerschutz.de) eingegangen...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*Ärger mit 0137*

Hallo,

mein Freund hat um 19:14 Uhr einen Anruf in Abwesenheit aufs Handy erhalten. Dummerweise hat er ohne die Nummer zu kontrollieren direkt zurückgerufe. Was er hörte? Zitat:"Vielen Dank für ihren Anruf!"

Die Nummer lautet: 01377270006.

Er hat sich direkt an seinen Mobilfunkanbieter gewandt.

Anscheinend handelt es sich hier wieder um eine Abzockwelle, oder?

Liebe Grüße,
schneeweischen


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*0137-Ping*

Ich wurde von der Nummer 01377270001 kurz angerufen und habe daraufhin auf "Wiederwahl" gedrückt.

Leider kannte ich nur 0190- bzw. 0180- Nummern. Da im Rahmen der wirtschaftlichen Expansion immer neue Nummern hinzukommen, bin ich nicht mehr informiert, obwohl ich mit 20 Jahren doch einiges in dem Bereich mitkriege.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*Lockanruf*

Ich habe heute einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von der 01377270006 erhalten.
Leider habe ich direkt zurückgerufen.

Deshalb: Passt auf !


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*0173*

Hallo

ich wurde vorhin auch angerufen mir Nr. +491377270006.
ich nur glück da mein Handy auf lautlos war und ich es später gemerkt habe.(das glück ist mit den doofen) 
Muß wohl ne neue Masche sein.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*ACHTUNG 01377270006-Handybetrug*

Habe gerade einen Anruf von der o.a. Nummer auf mein Handy bekommen. Achtung, ist ein Mehrwertdienst der mit 98 Cent zu buche schlägt. Ich werde sicher nicht er einzige sein. Also, bloß nicht zurückrufen!


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

*Re: Ärger mit 0137*



			
				schneeweischen schrieb:
			
		

> ....hat sich direkt an seinen Mobilfunkanbieter gewandt.


 Bei der Hotline von T-Mobile verweist man übrigens darauf, dass man bei dem Provider nur etwas bei Widerspruch gegen die Abrechnung machen wolle, wenn eine Anzeige bei der Polizei vorliegt - der Sinn aus dieser Bekanntgabe erschließt sich mir nicht. Ordentlich, unter Angabe des Sachverhaltes widersprechen sollte mEn genug für den Mobilfunkbetreiber sein, da die Strafverfolgung unabhängig der zivilen Forderungssache erfogt und diese in nahezu keinster Weise beeinflusst.
Einfacher als der Gang zur Wache sollte sich die Beschwerde bei der RegTP erledigen lassen. von dort aus bekommt man (bei einer Strafanzeige eher nicht) eine Rückmeldung über die weitere Vorgehensweise der hier zuständigen Behörde - ausgeschmückt ist diese Nachricht auch mit einer Vorgangsnummer, so dass der Mobilfunkbetreiber sich mMn damit auch zufrieden geben sollte.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*anruf*

01377270006 5.5.05 um 21:29


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

habe den Anruf auch bekommen und natürlich nicht zurück gerufen, bei so einer Nummer....


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*Hilfe*

01377270006 um 21:30.... Was kostet das, wenn man da zurückruft ?! *blöde Kuh*
Danke


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*0137*

Mir ging es mit der Nummer 01377270006 genauso..  Nur bin ich schlauer gewesen und habe erst gegoogelt..  Von mir bekommen die kein Geld.. *fg*


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*Anruf*

Hi, 
habe soeben auch einen anruf erhalten. Am 06.05.05 um 23:21 von dieser nummer +491377270006. leider habe ich vom FESTNETZ aus zurück gerufen. um c.a 23:23. das  gespräch dauerte 9sec.
dann kam ne Weibliche stimme die sagte: Vielen dank aufwiederhören!
Schließlich bin ich stutzig geworden und habe dieses Forum über google gefunden. habe auch schon an die oben genannte email geschrieben und auf dieses Forum verweeist damit sie sehen wieviele so nen scheiß passiert...
mfg


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Mann, da war ich ja mal richtig vorsichtig, hab die .. 0006 auch in Abwesenheit bekommen. Dachte mir aber gleich , dass da was faul ist und fand gleich das Forum hier. Danke für die Info, auch wenns euch erwischt hat :/


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01732851555*

Hallo,
ist auch etwas über diese Lockanrufe an Festnetznummern bekannt ?
Soeben, natürlich nachts, wieder einen erhalten: Nr. 01732851555

Habe im Forum und über Google über diese Nummer nichts gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Hallo nochmals,
pardon, hier geht es ja um 0137er Nummern. (Man sollte halt nicht schlaftrunken posten) 
'Mein' Anrufer hatte tatsächlich die Vorwahl 0173, also wahrscheinlich D2.
Könnte sich ja evtl auch um Fehlanrufe handeln, aber die Anrufe des nachts nerven langsam.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Moin,
bei mir war's auch die 0006 um 02:51 Uhr. So eine Sauerei!

greetz, Torsten


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

01377270006 um 23.49uhr... und natürlich zurückgerufen, also irgendwer kriegt da heute noch eine anzeige an den hals.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*lockruf*

 
heute nacht um halb zwei ein anruf von 01377720006.
hab zurückgerufen, ich idiot!

wer hat schon mal auf seine rechnung geguckt?

grete


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270006 um 23.49uhr... und natürlich zurückgerufen, also irgendwer kriegt da heute noch eine anzeige an den hals.  :evil:


..warte bitte erst auf die Rechnung, damit der Schaden genau definiert werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

0006 heute Nacht 2:39. Habs erst heute morgen bemerkt.
Zuerst gegoogelt da ich die Nummer nicht kenne. 
Vielen Dank für dieses Forum, hat mir Geld gespart.

Kann man den nicht gegen diese anbieter vorgehehn ? In letzter
Zeit häufen sich diese Methoden  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Dieser blöde rechner hat mich heute auch unsanft aus dem schlaf geklingelt... gott sei dank hab ich gleich gesehen daß es ne 0137 nummer war und nicht zurückgerufen... kann man denn nicht denjenigen der dahinter steckt ausfindig machen...? den würd ich gern mal meinen anwalt oder meinen großen bruder auf den hals jagen... *lach*

Gruß Pitty

PS: Danke für das Forum  :lol:


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den nicht gegen diese anbieter vorgehehn ?


Zum Beispiel so: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103391#103391



			
				GigaPitty schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann man denn nicht denjenigen der dahinter steckt ausfindig machen...?


Privat wohl kaum aber die RegTP kann es und die Polizei sollte es (eigentlich) auch können.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2005)

Man kennt wenigstens die Mitverdiener mit Anschrift. Die kennen dann auch den Begünstigten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Na ich werd mal mein schwesterherz darauf ansetzen... sollte ja für was gut sein wenn sie schon bei der telekom arbeitet... *lach* wenn ich was rausgefunden habe werd ich es auch für alle hier ins forum stellen...

LG
Pitty 0


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Ich wurde heute v. 0137/7270006  um genau 04:30 Uhr angerufen. Da ich die Nummer nicht kannte schlief ich erst mal weiter und heute morgen habe ich sie erstmal in Google eingegeben und fand da gottseidank euer Forum, das mich vor weiterem Schaden bewahrt hat. 

Von Dailern angerufen zu werden in einem übernächtigtem Zustand ist ja wohl mehr als eine Frechheit.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2005)

Wichtig für Geschädigte,  die was ausrichten wollen, wäre die Information an den Verbraucherservice der RegTP.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

auch bei uns heute nacht 5:07h der Anruf von: +491377270006
da zwei Handys in der gleichen Sekunde klingelten und die Buchstaben im Telefonbuch (falls danach telefoniert wird) ganz vorne und ganz hinten sind, kann man sich vortsellen, in welchem Ausmaß das System ist, das dahinter steckt. 

Trotz Sorge, weil beide Handys klingelten, nicht zurück gerufen und soeben gegoogelt. puh ;o)


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig für Geschädigte,  die was ausrichten wollen, wäre die Information an den Verbraucherservice der RegTP.


Aber an das herrschende Wochenende denken, deshalb gleich per E-Mail, > HIER <.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Bei mir hat das Handy um 7:30 geklingelt.
ebenfalls die Nummer: 01377270006   :bash: 

Schreib jetzt auch an die RegTP.

Hias


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Vielen Dank für dieses Forum, das ich über Google fand.

Wurde auch gerade angerufen, habe es aber net mitbekommen, da Handy lautlos war.

Ansonsten hätte ich auch abgenommen. Vielleicht wär es ja jmd. von irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen aus dem Fernsehen gewesen, bei denen man schon mal mitgemacht hat...

Jetzt weiss ich mehr! Allerdings darf das Annehmen eines solchen Gespräches doch noch kein Entgelt kosten, ohne vorher gewarnt zu werden...?!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*bin dabei*

Ich reihe mich auch in den erlesenen Kreis der angerufenen ein. Bei mir wars um 14:31 mit der Nummer: 01377270006

Schönen Tag euch.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Cyberterrorist schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätte ich auch abgenommen. Allerdings darf das Annehmen eines solchen Gespräches doch noch kein Entgelt kosten...?!


Das Entgegennhemen von Gesprächen kostet nur bei R-Gesprächen was. Hier läuft das anders: man erhält lediglich einen "Ping", so dass das Telefon einen "Entgangenen Anruf" signalisiert. Man kann eigentlich gar nicht abheben. Wer nun nicht aufpasst und die angezeigte Voting-Nummer zurück ruft, ist in die Falle getappt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*+49137 72 70006*

hallo, die haben wohl ihren PC wieder mal angeworfen, um Fett abzukassieren, ich habe auch Sofort eine Mail an die oben genannte e-mail gesendet, und ich hoffe das man gegen solche B...... mal was tut.

Ich habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen, ich bin zwar neugierig aber auch geizig, und ich denke mir, wenn einer was von mir will, dann soll er auch das gespräch per Handy zahlen , oder ??

die Nummer: +49137 72 70006 heute dem 07.05.2005 um 14:24 Uhr
+491377270006 > für  die Suchmaschine

Grüße Rico


----------



## thecanadian (7 Mai 2005)

hi 
bin auch ein geschädigter dieser scheiß locknummern 01377270006 erst danach merkt ich das was nicht stimmt. nach googlen fand ich hier antworten.  was ich gleich getan habe ist  die regulierungsbörde anzu mailen desweitern hab ich auch strafanzeige gestellt. hoffe das es was bringt. 
diese seite hat mir auch sehr geholfen.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php schaut euch das ruhig mal an

 mal schaaun was passiert wenn sie die kohle nicht bekommen.
take care thecanadian


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

thecanadian schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal schaaun was passiert wenn sie die kohle nicht bekommen.


Wenn dann die Rechung kommt, einfach den s. g. "Einwand" gegen die Einzelpostition stellen (telefonisch) - damit dürfte nur der Restbetrag vom Konto abgebucht werden. Da es sich aber um eine Voting-Nummer handelt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich die Netzbetreiber gegen den "Einwand" sperren. Also hilft dann u. U. nur die harte Methode - der monatlichen Rechnung widersprechen und nur den unstrittigen Teil der Rechnung bezahlen. Im Widerspruch den Sachverhalt erklären und auf die Anzeige mit dem entsprechenden Aktenzeichen verweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Hallo

wurde auch von der +491377270006 ( 01377270006 ) belästigt.
... dieser

COLT Telecom GmbH
Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt
Telefon: 0 69-5 66 06 - 0, Telefax: 0 69-5 66 06 - 1000

Kontakt: 
Infoline: 0 800-COLT INFO bzw. 0 800-26 58 46 36
E-Mail: [email protected]

.... 

Nix für ungut  :holy: 

Gruß

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, einige Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

Gruß schrieb:
			
		

> ...wurde auch von der +491377270006 ( 01377270006 ) belästigt.
> ... dieser
> 
> 
> COLT Telecom GmbH


Das ist nur das Telefonunternehmen, dass die Nummer einem Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Also, den Zorn nicht gegen  die falschen (wenn auch Mitverdiener) richten!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*Ebenfalls geschädigt*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ereillte heute gegen 14:28 das gleiche Schicksal wie den oben genannten! Echt eine Sauerei!!!
Ich werde mich auch bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschweren und mich an o2 wenden. Bezahlen werde ich das nicht, auch wenn ich dummerweise zurückgerufen habe.

Ich hoffe andere werden auf das Forum hier aufmerksam um sich zu schützen!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*und nocheiner*

Mich hat's um 17:05 erwischt ;-(


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Tom hier hey.

danke für das forum vorab und an google.

heute um 19.50 rief mich diese numer an und ich kannte sie nicht erinnerte mich nur blass an irgendwas aussem Fernsehen. durch google hier gelandet und froh das ich net angerufen habe..


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

Ich auch grad, 
ich habe bei der Colt-Holtline 08001822233 (wird auf dem AB-Band angesagt) die Nummerneigner erfragt und wurde abgewimmelt ... aber ich versuchs weiter.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

dure schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wurde abgewimmelt ...


...die derzeit besetzte Hotline hat keinen Zugriff auf diese Daten. Ich hatte soeben eine sehr freundliche Simme am Rohr, mit französischem Akzent. Sie fragte mich auch gleich, ob ich ein Herr Schwei*** sei, der kurz zuvor anrief. Außerdem bot sie mir an, dasss ich von der Colt zurück gerufen würde bzw., dass ich meine Anfrage an die E-Mailadresse coltclfhd[at]colt_telecom.com senden solle.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Vorab erst einmal danke an google und dieses forum. Meine Frau hat auch so ein "Ping" bekommen hat es mir gezeigt habe ihr gesagt sie solle nicht zurückrufen bis ich mich schlau gemacht habe. Dank euch haben wir uns wahrscheinlich viel Ärger erspart. Übrigens war unser Anruf um 21.10 Uhr.  
P.S.:An alle anderen die darauf reingefallen sind: :evil:  geht dagegen vor je mehr desdo besser, wir dürfen uns von solchen [] nicht klein kriegen lassen. :evil: (die politik könnte sich auch mal was einfallen lassen)

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Uwe007 schrieb:
			
		

> (die politik könnte sich auch mal was einfallen lassen)


... was denn zum Beispiel? Alles, was hier zählt ist bereits >HIER< fixiert - nimm insbesondere den § 263 (Täuschungshandlung, Bereicherungsabsicht, Vermögensschaden, rechtswidrig - ist alles schon drin!)


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Meiner Meinung nach gehören mehrkostenpflichtige Nummern EINHEITLICH erkennbar gemacht. Durch die Vorwahl 0137 werden Manche irregeführt die im ersten Moment 0173 lesen, wie ich auch in diesem Forum schon gelesen habe nur umgekehrt. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Hallo.

Wurde wieder mal von einer 0137... Nummer angerufen.
Habe mich schon einige Male bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post über 0190 und Co beschwert.
Leider reagiert diese erst wenn mehrere Beschwerden eingehen.
Darum bitte ich euch, beschwert euch auf jeden Fall über diese Abzocke.
E-Mail
>[email protected]<
Oder Internet
>www.regtp.de<

Geh mich jetzt Beschweren.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

01377270006 .. 23:30.

Ist jemandem bekannt welche "Schäden" anfallen?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2005)

*Anruf von 01377270006*

Tach zusammen !

Mich hat diese Nummer heute auch erwischt, habe 0173 gelesen und zurüück gerufen. Kann mir jemand Auskunft über die höhe der Gebühren geben ??? gern per Email [...]

Meldet diesen Vorfall bitte unbedingt euern Handyanbieter und erstattet Anzeige bei der Polizei. Ihr kommt aus NRW ? Dann macht es online unter: https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html

Nur so kann man gegen diese Leute vorgehen.

Also wer mehr Erkenntnisse hat, bitte melden.

Grüße aus NRW

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, keine Mailadresse. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Anruf von 01377270006*

Tja, auch ich wurde auch von dieser Nummer angerufen, aber ich habe nicht zurück gerufen. Habe mich auch durch Googel hier her gefunden, allerdings wollte ich wissen wer da hinter steckt. Danke an die vielen Hinweise, an die weitern Links.
Da stand auch das unter 0137 zwischen 0,49 und 2 Euro kosten wird, für die leider zurückgerufen haben.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Auch ich wurde angerufen.

tip an alle macht eine anzeige bei der polizei


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Rzzo schrieb:
			
		

> Darum bitte ich euch, beschwert euch auf jeden Fall über diese Abzocke.
> E-Mail
> >[email protected]<


Da es sich hierbei nicht um ein Dialerprogramm für den Computer handelt, bitte die richtige Adresse verwenden:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Domian schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand Auskunft über die höhe der Gebühren geben ???





			
				Pars schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jemandem bekannt welche "Schäden" anfallen?


Einer schrieb hier bereits folgendes, wenn gleich die Erkenntnis ungesichert ist: 





			
				seraph_x schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, ist ein Mehrwertdienst der mit 98 Cent zu buche schlägt.


"Voting"-Nummern kosten i. d. R. zwischen 49 Cent und 1,99 €.




			
				Salvatoresr schrieb:
			
		

> tip an alle macht eine anzeige bei der polizei


Schön wäre es, wenn alle zu ein und der selben Wache gingen, denn nur so würden auch alle Fälle zusammen bearbeitet. So aber wurschtelt wahrscheinlich jede einzelne Polizei so vor sich hin und da die Einzelschäden verhältnismäßig gering ausfallen ....  :stumm:
Besser wäre es, wenn die RegTP mit den gesicherten Erkenntnissen über den Nutzer der Nummer eine gesammelte Anzeige mit ihren Beschwerdeführern erstattet - klotzen nicht kleckern!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Schadenshöhe ermittelt*

Ich habs jetzt mal genau in meiner onlinerechnung nachverfolgt:

*Nummer 01377270006*

Mein Anbieter hat mir eine Gesprächszeit von 10 Skunden gebucht (habe 10/10 Tackt)

Zusätzlich habe ich für den Zeitpunkt des Rückrufs in meienr Rechnung den Eintrag:

*E-Plus in andere Netze  	1,08€*


Also 1,08 ist der zu erwartende Schaden .. jedenfalls bei mir (E-Plus Kunde).


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Sonntagmorgens 8 Uhr: 0137 7270001*

Hallo!

Ist die Nummer schon bekannt? Google fand die jedenfalls nicht:
*01377270001*

Kann man den Betreiber evtl. noch auf *Ruhestörung* verklagen? Bei versuchtem Betrug kommt ja nun nicht so viel raus...

Wie wäre es übrigens mal mit einer *Sammelklage*? Oder gibt es sowas bereits? Naja, ich gehe jetzt wieder schlafen. Dieser verd* A*... Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: Sonntagmorgens 8 Uhr: 0137 7270001*



			
				bug_christian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es übrigens mal mit einer *Sammelklage*?


gibt es nicht in Deutschland, siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


			
				bug_christian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ist die Nummer schon bekannt? Google fand die jedenfalls nicht:
> *01377270001*.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103389#103389


			
				tomgoes4u schrieb:
			
		

> heute, am 6.Mai, wurde ich in Abwesenheit von folgender Nummer angerufen:
> *01377270001*.


ww


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Hallo...........

und noch ein Dussel der die Nummer 0137-7270006 zurückgerufen hat.
Und das nur weil ich die Vorwahl nicht genau angeschaut habe.  :-?  
0137 und 0173 sehen sich aber auch ähnlich. Und alles für ein 
"Vielen Dank" vom anderen Ende !!!
Werde mich auf alle Fälle beschweren. Nur so können wir etwas erreichen.
Auch wenn der Schaden nur 1 oder 2  Euro beträgt müssen wir gegen diese [] vorgehen. Wenn ich von jedem Handybesitzer in Deutschland 1 Euro bekommen würde währe ich auch schon Multimilionär.
und darauf legen die es an. Geringer Schaden--> keiner beschwert  sich.
Also...beschwert euch, oder zeigt diese Abzocker an.

Andreas

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Anrufe*

Ich wurde auch angerufen um 03:30 Uhr.

Ich betreibe eine Webseite, die sich mit Katzenklos befasst, kommt denn bei mir auch das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb in Frage?

 :help:


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: Anrufe*



			
				Catman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich betreibe eine Webseite, kommt denn bei mir auch das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb in Frage?


 Wenn der Telefonanschluss zu einem Gewerbe gehört, dann mEn schon.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: Sonntagmorgens 8 Uhr: 0137 7270001*



			
				bug_christian schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Betreiber evtl. noch auf *Ruhestörung* verklagen? Bei versuchtem Betrug kommt ja nun nicht so viel raus...


Ruhestörung aber erst Recht nicht! Da müsstest Du schon einen bekannten Störer zivil auf einen nachvollziehbaren Schadenersatz verklagen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

selbes Spiel heute Nacht mit der 01377270006
aber ich bin nicht rangegangen und hab auch nicht zurückgerufen  :roll: 

gibt gleich mal ne Beschwerde!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Grrr... mir heute Nach auch passiert.

Es kann doch nich angehen, dass B.... das Leben so leicht gemacht wird.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Auch ich bin heute Nacht gegen 4.30 unsanft aus dem Schlaf gerissen worden. Zuerst dachte ich es wäre ein Bekannter der Hilfe bräuchte, habs aber dann geschnallt.
Fragte heute früh bei T-Mobile nach und die meinten das sich die Beschwerten den Nr. häuften....sie werde bald abgeschaltet....

Auch verwies mich der Gutste zur Redulierungsbehörte RegTP unter www.RegTP.de denn dort ist der Müll regestriert und für jeden ersichtlich

Nun die Nr.:0137 727 0006 splitet sich in drei Sätze...

1. -->0137 die RNB Nummer

2. -->727 die Vergabe. Hier:

0)137 700 bis (0)137 729
Tarifziffer: 7
Mabez-Typ: 1 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0007)

Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
(0)137 700 zugeteilt Extracom AG
(0)137 705 zugeteilt Tropolys Service GmbH
(0)137 707 zugeteilt dtms AG
(0)137 710 zugeteilt Deutsche Telekom AG
(0)137 711 zugeteilt BT Ignite GmbH & Co.
(0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG
(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co
(0)137 722 zugeteilt IN-telegence GmbH & Co.KG
(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH

in diesem Fall die COLT Telecom GmbH von den Britischen Inseln

Also die nerven Mich....Ich nerve von nun an sie auf Ihrer kostenfreien Service Nummer!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

zu 01377270006

Ach, hab ganz vergessen Euch die Service Nr. von COLT zu hinterlassen...vielleicht mag ja auch einer vonEuch denen etwas des Service Dinst erschweren....!!!!????

Hier die Nummern:

Kontaktdaten



Name:   COLT Telecom GmbH 
Homepage:   http://www.colt.de/ 
Hotline:   0800/26 58 46 36 oder COLTINFO 
Telefon:   069/566 06 0 
Telefax:   069/566 06 1000 
E-Mail-Adresse:   [email protected] 
Adresse:   Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt 
Angebot:   Bundesweit


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbHAlso die nerven Mich....Ich nerve von nun an sie auf Ihrer kostenfreien Service Nummer!!!!


Lass´ den Unfug! Solche blinden Aktionen bedeuten nur, dass die Anbieter irgendwann ihre kostenlosen Nummern durch kostenpflichtige Servicenummern ersetzen. Lies auch > HIER <!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Bei mir wurde auch heute morgen um 03:06 Uhr von Samstag auf Sonntag angerufen. Von o.g. Nummer!

Ich denke alle betroffenen sollten sich an die rgtp wenden! ich habs auf jeden fall schon einmal getan! Um so mehr leute sich beschweren um so schneller wird gegen diese [...] vorgegangen.

_[Ein Wort entfernt (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: Schadenshöhe ermittelt*



			
				Pars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs jetzt mal genau in meiner onlinerechnung nachverfolgt:
> *Nummer 01377270006*
> Mein Anbieter hat mir eine Gesprächszeit von 10 Skunden gebucht (habe 10/10 Tackt)
> Zusätzlich habe ich für den Zeitpunkt des Rückrufs in meienr Rechnung den Eintrag:
> ...


Die Kosten für die 0137-7er Nummern wurden  woanders schon mal gepostet: 

0137-7 heißt: 0,98 EUR pro Anruf, unabhängig von der Dauer (deshalb hört man auch nur ein kurzes "Danke, der Nächste bitte" oder so, und dann das Besetztzeichen. 

Beim Anruf vom Handy aus kommen, soweit mir bekannt, die je nach Handytarif gültigen Kosten für einen Anruf ins Festnetz hinzu, so beschrieben auf Seite 20 in www.vzs.de/mediabig/3991A.pdf von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. Passt also mit der Rechnung von Pars. 

BTW: 
Die Service-Rufnummern werden ja wohl blockweise vergeben. Aus verschiedenen Postings nach Missbräuchen war zu entnehmen, dass die Nummern ab 01377270001 wohl der Crystal MeDiaLog bzw. Crystal Entertainment in Düsseldorf gehören. Adresse und Geschäftsführer beider Firmen sind laut Impressum jeweils dieselben.

Vorschlag: 
Direkt über die im Impressum angegebene Erreichbarkeit außer der RegTP auch diese beiden Firmen von dem Missbrauch der 0137-Nummer informieren (eine E-Mail mit drei Anschriften, "... da zu vermuten ist..."). 

Passt es nicht - im schlimmsten Fall Papierkorb. 

Passt es, muss sich die Firma schon fragen lassen, ob sie hier nicht den gewerbsmäßigen [] hätte erkennen müssen - Beschwerden lagen ja zeitnah vor. 

Überweist sie die Einnahmen dennoch ohne sich über die Hintergründe zu vergewissern - findet sich in Düsseldorf hoffentlich ein Staatsanwalt, der nur noch darüber zu diskutieren bereit ist, ob das noch leichtfertige oder schon vorsätzliche Geldwäsche war. schlussdamit

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				ankeli schrieb:
			
		

> Die nummer hat mich heut nacht angeklingelt. habe leider auch zurückgerufen!


Von dieser Nummer aus ging auch bei mir heute ein Anruf ein, aber er wird nicht lange damit durchkommen weil Handy Netz Betreiber das  auch nicht toll finden und bei weiteren mißbrauch schritte einleiten werden.Also sammelt euch und schreibt alle denen das auch pasiert.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

gestern einen lockanruf von 01377270006 bekommen

das ganze auch der regtp gemeldet

hoffentlich gehen diese [] dafür mal hinter Gitter  :evil:

*[Virenscanner: Ein "Wort" entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ankeli schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie kommst Du auf die witzige Idee? Die Provider verdienen doch direkt mit  Was meinst Du wenn 100.000 drauf reinfallen sind davon 40.000 T-Mobile Kunden, die ein kurzes Festnetzgespräch führen... Inwieweit dann z.B. eine Telekom noch an dem Mehrwertdienst verdient, weiß ich nicht, aber wundern würde mich nix.  :x


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*01377270006 soeben bei mir eingegangen*

08.05.2005 - 15:23 Uhr

Leider zurückgerufen :-(


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

8.5. 15:48 +491377270006 - nicht zurückgerufen, sondern gegoogelt


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

01377270006 am 08.05.2005 ca. 16:19, nicht zurueckgerufen dank euch, email an die regtp raus, danke


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Abzocke*

Tja, im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer...
Hab zwei Anrufe bekommen - ...0006! Und das um 13.30 rum. Bei dem Anbieterdschungel kann doch kein Mensch mehr Nummer von gut und böse unterscheiden! Also Rückruf und dann diese nette Bandansage!

Bin daraufhin über google in das Forum hier. Hab übrigens schon eine Beschwerde an regtp geschrieben.
Im übrigen glaube ich kaum, das ihr Erfolg haben werdet, wenn ihr auf den Punkt Ruhestörung setzt! 
Was man vielleicht versuchen sollte, wäre ein kollektives Verweigern der Zahlung. Denn meiner Meinung nach kam es nie zu einem rechtsgültigen Vertragsschluß mit dem "Dienstleister" - der ist einem ja weder namentlich bekannt gemacht worden, noch erfuhr man etwas über die entstehenden Kosten! Da die Firma aber, wie ich hier gelesen hab, auf den British Islands sitzt, kommt wahrscheinlich noch das internationale Recht dazu? 
Gibts hier keinen Anwalt der von so ner Nummer angerufen wurde und den Laden in Grund und Boden verklagen möchte? Würde den auch förder... mit 98cent! Wenn alle mitmachen kommt da ein schöner Batzen zusammen...   

MfG


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*nachts um halb eins....*

hallo, 
bei mir hat, ich glaub auch am 06.05. nachts um halb eins das handy geklingelt. ich dachte schon, es wäre ne geheime verehrerin... naja, wohl dann doch nicht...
bei mir wars allerdings die nummer: "01377270006"
ich wusste vorher nicht, dass 0137 wie 0190 ist. naja, ich hab zurück gerufen, hatte aber glück, da das band anscheinend schon voll war und niemand zu erreichen war...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*abzocke*

hi. 
wurde heute 08.05.05 auch von dieser nummer angerufen. clever wie ich natürlich bin, habe ich zuerst die Suchmaschine w*w.ixquick.de damit gefüttert. und prompt kam da die Warnung vor der nummer!!
also leute, lieber erst mal nachdenken bevor man einfach willkürlich jemand zurück ruft.
wenn es wichtig ist, bekommt man den anruf sicherlich wieder und man spart sich jede menge ärger!!!
schönen muttertag


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Hallo,

mich hat die *01377270006* heute nachmittag (08.05.05) nur ganz kurz versucht anzurufen.
Ich hab natürlich nicht abgenommen (hatte auch gar keine Chance, klingeln hat nur 2sec. gedauert), und auch nicht geantwortet.
Ich hoffe Ihr ruft nicht zurück, denn ich hab gehört das es sehr teuer werden kann. (pro Anruf 4,99 Euro)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Solche [...]!

Die selbe Nummer (01377270006) hat mich zweimal angerufen. Einmal um 3 Uhr nachts!!! und einmal am nächsten Tag Nachmittags.

Hab natürlich nicht zurück gerufen.

Solche [...] sollte man [...] *grrr*

_[Einige Worte entfernt (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Lockanruf*

Hi Bambuse,

bei mir haben sie es auch versucht letzte Nacht. Mir kam die Nummer aber auch gleich komisch vor und deshalb habe ich recherchiert. Und heute nachmittag noch auf dem AB eine 01908er Nummer. Ich hab ne´Serie....

Was für fiese A****gesichter. Unglaublich!

Gruss
Annie


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Abzocke-0137-7270006*

Hatte auch die Nummer auf dem Display.Da ich eine Tiefgarage suche
dachte ich das wäre der mir noch unbekannte Vermieter und habe 
zurück gerufen.
Dank dieser Seite hier bin ich aber auf die Betreiberfirma Colt gekommen
in Frankfurt und werde sofort Anzeige erstatten weil es hier um das Prinzip geht.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Mai 2005)

Colt ist nicht der Verursacher oder Urheber der Anrufe, sondern vermietet  diese Nummern.
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html


> (0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH


ww


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

heute 14:40h: *01377270006*. Mail an [email protected] geht gleich raus.

_Edit modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*auch ich fiel drauf rein... grrrrrr*

hallo,
auch ich wurde heute von der 0006 nummer ange-pingt- und reif, als ich daheim war, vom festnetz zurück. habe das WE an einem gewinnspiel teilgenommen und dachte doch ernsthaft, was gewonnen zu haben.. ich blöde kuh. tja und dann der hohn am hörer "vielen dank aufwiederhören"... ja, gern geschehen!!! ich kann euch gar nich sagen, wie sauer ist jetzt bin. aber all die beschwerden bringen doch nix... haett am liebsten lust zu der COLT firma hinzufahren. wohne ja direkt um die ecke, hier in giessen. aber was kann ich gegen die ausrichten?? und ne anzeige bei der polizei bleib genauso erfolglos, wie die beschwerde beim netzbetreiber oder meinem festnetzanbieter arcor. 
gegen eine sammelklage haette ich nix einzuwenden. waere dafuer!!! gibt es denn geschaedigte hier in hessen??? dann nix wie los!! 

in diesem sinne... alles liebe,
daria

_indiskutable Äußerungen gelöscht modation_


----------



## webwatcher (8 Mai 2005)

*Re: auch ich fiel drauf rein... grrrrrr*



			
				younjk schrieb:
			
		

> gegen eine sammelklage haette ich nix einzuwenden. waere dafuer!!! gibt es denn geschaedigte hier in hessen??? dann nix wie los!!


Zum 1681. Mal,  in Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

ww


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*Betrug*

Hallo nochmal,

gegen eine Sammelklage hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.

Wenn sich 100 Betrogene einen Anwalt nehmen zahlt jeder denke ich nicht viel und wenn sich die Sache klärt zahlt dann eh die verurteilte Firma wie zb COLT in Frankfurt.

So wie die Sache aussieht sind es aber nicht nur 100 sondern 1000 oder noch mehr die abgezockt wurden.
Also würde ich sagen wir lassen uns nicht verarschen und unternehmen was weil es um das Prinzip geht und wir alle hart genug für unser Geld arbeiten müssen.

Meldet euch unter E-Mail: [edit/modaction]


----------



## sascha (8 Mai 2005)

Er hat Jehova gesagt...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
habe eben auch einen Anruf erhalten:
*01377270006*
gut, das es ein solches Forum gibt!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*0137-7270006*

Hatte auch gerade (21:25Uhr) die:
01377270006 
im display.

@ Toup:
bist evtl. auch bei ePlus und beginnt deine nummer mit 0178 - 383....???
Wär nur interessant, ob's ne Reihe von Anrufen auf Nummernfolgen ist.

CU
   Schwappi

Mail an [email protected]gtp.de ist auch unterwegs...

Danke für die Tipps auf: http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php

----------------------
"Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut!" sagt Forrest. Also nicht zurückrufen


----------



## DJ Thommes (8 Mai 2005)

*+491377270006*

Wurde von der Nummer *+491377270006 *am 8.Mai 2005 um 20:54 angerufen sehr ärgerlich, da ich noch am schlafen war weil ich Nachtschicht habe. Dank diesem Forum habe ich auch nicht zurückgerufen, da ich immer forsichtiger geworden bin bei Nummern die nur einmal kurz Klingeln. Schreibt auf jeden fall an [email protected] Damit so eine Sauerrei von diesen anrufen aufhört. Diese Anrufe werden bistimmt immer mehr werden.  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*+491377270006*

wurde vor 5 minuten ebenfalls von dieser nummer angerufen. ich bin dran gegangen, aber es hat sich niemand gemeldet. also hab ich aufgelegt und zurückgerufen, ich idiot! 


Was kann man eigentlich gegen sowas machen??????????????


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

*+491377270006*

zweimal heute... frechheit


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man eigentlich gegen sowas machen??????????????



Schau´ mal diese drei Links an:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103391#103391
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/050419_01.php
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103393#103393


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Colt ist nicht der Verursacher oder Urheber der Anrufe, sondern vermietet  diese Nummern.
> http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html
> 
> 
> > (0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH


...und wer ist der Mieter?  :gruebel: 

Antwort:


> Crystal Entertainment GmbH, Düsseldorf





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Salvatoresr schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man muss zur Anzeigenerstattung nicht eigens zur Polizei gehen - schriftlich, z. B. hier in diesem Fall an das Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf, geht auch. Und da man in NRW ja schon so sehr modern ist, geht das Ganze noch viel einfacher, nämlich per E-Mail (einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken!)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

ich hab gerade mal bei Colt angerufen, um den Druck etwas zu erhöhen. Das Problem mit ihrem Kunden (01377270006) ist bekannt.
Laut Aussage des sehr freundlichen und verständnisvollen Mitarbeiters arbeitet Colt gerade an einer einstweiligen Verfügung, die Sache zu unterbinden.
Er hat mir zugesagt, mich auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Wenn Infos kommen, speise ich die direkt hier ein.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Bin auch abgezockt worden und möchte hier wenigstens meinen Ärger hinterlassen.  Vielleicht geschieht ja was durch die Masse der Beschwerden.
Gruß und Dank


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

Hatte auch die 01377270001 auf meinem Handy.
Hatte auch nur ganz kurz geklingelt, wurde dank dem Anruf geweckt.
Hatte aber nicht zurückgerufen (mache ich prinzipiell nur bei Nummern, die ich kenne, getreu dem Motto: "Wer was will ruft nochmal an.")...


----------



## webwatcher (9 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wer ist der Mieter?  :gruebel:
> Antwort:
> 
> 
> > Crystal Entertainment GmbH, Düsseldorf


worauf beruht diese Erkenntnis? Aussage von Colt? die wären die einzigen die diese Erkenntnis haben können.
Außerdem wäre  dieses Unternehmen nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen höchstwahrscheinlich nur eine 
"Zwischenstation" zu dem oder den weiteren "Subunternehmern". 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> worauf beruht diese Erkenntnis? Aussage von Colt?


Richtig! Siehe PN.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*Lockruf*

Möchte mich nur mal zu Wort melden, da ich von der Nr. 01377270006 angerufen wurde, und ich Idiot rufe auch noch zurück, auf den ersten Blick dachte ich es sei eine Mobilfunk-Nr. 0173....., naja ich hoffe ja das gegen diese [edit]  irgendwann was gemacht wird und Sie für Ihre [edit] bezahlen müssen. :evil:

_zwei Wörter editiert, modaction _


----------



## webwatcher (9 Mai 2005)

Bei erster Durchsicht der hier einlaufenden Beschwerden scheint ein zeitliches Schema vorzuliegen.

Die Pinganrufe beginnen meist zum  Wochenende und  verstärken sich anscheinend intensiv  während des Wochenende.

Daher liegt  die Vermutung  nahe , dass man auf die personelle "Unterbesetzung" 
der zuständigen Behörden an Wochenenden baut.  

ww

PS: Sogenannte  "hit and run" Technik....


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

Bei mir klingelte am 08.05.05 um 00.30 das Mobiltelefon und am 09.05.05
um 00.35 der Festnetzanschluß 0137727006 --> zugeteilt an Colt -->
untervermietet an ??

Mit müden Grüßen Hermann50


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2005)

Hermann50 schrieb:
			
		

> untervermietet an ??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103635#103635

cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

*+491377270006*

Zitat:
"Daher liegt die Vermutung nahe , dass man auf die personelle "Unterbesetzung" 
der zuständigen Behörden an Wochenenden baut. "


Das glaube ich eher nicht. Die rufnummern werden durch die netzbetreiber gesperrt, so dass keine weitere anrufe dorthin geführt werden können. Somit ist das geschäftsmodell der betreiber erheblich gestört. Da wochenends die verantwortlichen bei den netzbetreibern nicht arbeiten, wird erreicht, dass die 0137er rufnummern so lange wie möglich "offen" bleiben :evil: 

Die polizei kann sowieso nix machen :-?


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*



			
				Anti SPAM schrieb:
			
		

> Da wochenends die verantwortlichen bei den netzbetreibern nicht arbeiten, wird erreicht, dass die 0137er rufnummern so lange wie möglich "offen" bleiben.


 Du widersprichst Dich selbst, indem Du erst das Zitat nichts glaubst und dann aber das Geschäftsmodell erklärst. Dieses eine letzte Wochenende - ein verlängertes durch Feier- und Fenstertag noch dazu - dürfte ausreichend sein, um zig tausende von Anrufen  á etwa 1 € zu erhalten.


			
				Anti SPAM schrieb:
			
		

> Die polizei kann sowieso nix machen :-?


... mir scheint, Du hast gar keine Ahnung, wie was läuft!


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*



> Die rufnummern werden durch die netzbetreiber gesperrt,
> so dass keine weitere anrufe dorthin geführt werden können.


Aha , und wie werden dann  die Pinganrufe geführt? durch Brieftauben? 


> . Da wochenends die verantwortlichen bei den netzbetreibern nicht arbeiten,
> wird erreicht, dass die 0137er rufnummern so lange wie möglich "offen" bleiben


Ich dachte  ich hätte  das geschrieben, aber wie heißt es 
"Dunkel war´s der Mond schien helle..."
oder was will uns der Dichter sagen  :gruebel: 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

*01377270006*

Hallo,
bin am Wochenende auch 2 Mal angerufen worden - habe mir schon so etwas gedacht und habe nicht zurück gerufen und erst einmal im Internet geforscht - und diese Seite gefunden.
Anzeige hin- oder her, ich denke meine Mobilnummer ist jetzt in falschen Händen und könnte von dieser oder "Nachfolge Firma" wieder benutzt werden... Wie verhindere ich das? Hat jemenad einen Tip - oder muß ich meinen Netzbetreiber tatsächlich um einen neue Rufnummer bitten? Vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich jede Menge Spam SMS bekommen und konnte dies nur abstellen indem ich eine neue Rufnummer bekommen habe...


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2005)

*Re: 01377270006*



			
				Reno schrieb:
			
		

> bin am Wochenende auch 2 Mal angerufen worden.


paßt ins Bild , immer am  Wochenende..


			
				Reno schrieb:
			
		

> oder muß ich meinen Netzbetreiber tatsächlich um einen neue Rufnummer bitten?


das bringt überhaupt nichts , da nicht gezielt angerufen wird sondern flächenbrandmäßig (automatisiert) 
Einzige Möglichkeit ist das Übel an der Wurzel zu packen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103631#103631


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ww


----------



## stieglitz (10 Mai 2005)

Oder, etwas abgekürzt, sich hier beschweren:
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

Habe Mail geschickt an REGTP und diese Antwort bekommen:

----------------------------------------------------------------------


vielen Dank für Ihre Mitteilung vom 07.05.2005. Sie erhielten einen sog.
"Lockanruf" auf Ihr Mobiltelefon mit der Anzeige der Rufnummer (0)137 727
0006, der Sie zu einem kostenpflichtigem Rückruf bewegen sollte. 
Rufnummern der Gasse (0)137 werden von mir in 10.000er Blöcken für
sogenannte MABEZ-Dienste (Massenverkehr zu bestimmten Zielen), z. B.
Televoting, an Netzbetreiber zugeteilt. Der Rufnummernblock (0)137 727 ist
der Firma COLT Telecom GmbH zugeteilt. Die COLT Telecom GmbH wiederum
vergibt Rufnummern aus diesem Rufnummernblock an Diensteanbieter. Sie können
die Firma COLT Telecom GmbH fragen, welchem Diensteanbieter sie die
fragliche Nummer zugeteilt hat, um eventuell rechtlich gegen diesen vorgehen
zu können. Die Adresse lautet:

COLT Telecom GmbH
Herriotstr. 4
60528 Frankfurt/Main

Bei dem von Ihnen beschriebenen Dienst handelt es sich offensichtlich nicht
um einen MABEZ-Dienst im Sinne des Zuteilungsbescheides. Ich nehme Ihr
Schreiben zum Anlass, die Firma COLT Telecom GmbH zu dem Vorwurf der
regelwidrigen Nutzung der o.g. Rufnummer anzuhören.
Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen, den Rechnungsbetrag einzubehalten oder zurück
zu fordern, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine
zivilrechtliche Fragestellung. Hierzu sollten Sie sich im Zweifel mit Ihrer
örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Rechtsanwalt in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

*Was tun?*



			
				Pars schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Mail geschickt an REGTP und diese Antwort bekommen:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ich nehme Ihr Schreiben zum Anlass, die Firma COLT Telecom GmbH zu dem Vorwurf der regelwidrigen Nutzung der o.g. Rufnummer anzuhören.


Und das dauert. Einzige Chance: Der Staatsanwalt pfuscht dazwischen und verhindert die Auszahlung der Einnahmen, die fließen nämlich nur mit wochenlanger Verzögerung. Und der Weg dahin:

 Bei Anruf: M..., nein, Strafanzeige!


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

*Re: Was tun?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Anruf: M..., nein, Strafanzeige!


Aber nicht irgendwo, sondern am besten wie hier beschrieben:





			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss zur Anzeigenerstattung nicht eigens zur Polizei gehen - schriftlich, z. B. hier in diesem Fall an das Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf, geht auch. Und da man in NRW ja schon so sehr modern ist, geht das Ganze noch viel einfacher, nämlich per E-Mail (einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken!)


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

*Lockanruf von 0137 - 7270006*

Hi!
Bekam am So einen Lockanruf von 0137 - 7270006. Da ich dummerweise einen wichtigen Anruf erwartet hab' und mir die Vorwahl auch nicht als Nummer für kostenpflichtige "Dienstleistungen" bekannt war, hab' ich zurückgerufen. Nach der kurzen Bandansage bekam ich ein Besetztzeichen und mir dämmerte, daß dieser Spaß teuer werden kann.
Nun gut, ist passiert.
Ich hab' erst mal eine Mail an die RegTP geschickt, mich beim Netzbetreiber beschwert und werde demnächst Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten. Auch die Zahlung versuche ich zu verweigern.
Hat schon mal jemand versucht, den Datenschutz-Fragebogen ("Thoms Fassung von Framstags freundlichem Folterfragebogen" o.ä., über Google zu finden) an den zuständigen "Dienstleister" zu schicken?
Viele Grüße, ich hab' jedenfalls wieder dazugelernt!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*Strafanzeige?*

Hallo zusammen,

ist denn eigentlich eine Strafanzeige auch möglich, wenn ich die
eingeblendete Nummer nicht angerufen habe?

Welcher Straftatbestand ist erfüllt?

gruß hermann50


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: Was tun?*

Natürlich, da auch der Versuch einer Straftat strafbar ist - jeder, der sich betrogen fühlt, kann eine Anzeige erstatten. Nimm´ doch gleich dieses Formular hier und fertig: per E-Mail (einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken!)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*01377270006 am 07.05.2005 um 21:07*

Ein Anruf von 01377270006 am 07.05.2005 um 21:07


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

*+491377270006*

6.5.05 13 Uhr mitten beim Mittagsschlaf: +491377270006  :bigcry: 

.........

Beschwerden an RegTP, Colt Telecom, Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizei- also das ganze Programm. Hoffentlich machen das ALLE Geschädigten bzw. Angerufenen!!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*

...und du???

glaubst du, die anbieter der pinganrufe wissen nicht, wie das läuft.
mir scheint, du weisst es nicht  
ohne jetzt weit auszuholen, nenne mir mal einen fall, wo die regtp oder die polizei was unternommen oder erreicht hat.

lauter Komiker hier.
Brieftauben ist gut. du vergisst nur die anrufrichtung:"dorthin".
die "alteingesessenen" glauben wohl, sie hätten die weissheit mit löffeln gegessen :argue:


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*



			
				Anti SPAM schrieb:
			
		

> ...mir scheint, du weisst es nicht
> ...nenne mir mal einen fall





			
				AntiSPAM schrieb:
			
		

> ...lauter Komiker hier....
> die "alteingesessenen" glauben wohl...


Siehste, und schon haste den Dialog versaut.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*

thema abgeschlossen.
zurück zum sachlichen.

ich kann nur empfehlen, dass jeder neue pinganrufer hier gepostet wird, damit die info an alle geht.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*



			
				AntiSPAM schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur empfehlen, dass jeder neue pinganrufer hier gepostet wird, damit die info an alle geht.



Und?? unternimmt z.B. Vodaphone dann etwas, wenn ihre Kunden häufiger betroffen sind? wenn ja, was z.B.?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*

rufe die +491377270006 doch mal an; dann siehst du's, welcher netzbetreiber was macht  :lol: 
das sind keine brieftauben  :fdevilt:


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> AntiSPAM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unbeteiligter Beitrag: der Nachteil, wenn in einem mega-Thread alle Betroffenen posten ist seine Unübersichtlichkeit. Ein "moderierter" Begleit-Thread mit "geordneten" Infos wäre sinnvoll... aber ich schrei gleich "ich mach's nicht"  

*Neue Betroffene sollten immer wieder mal an
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/050315_01.php
erinnert werden und daran, die Nummern bei der RegTP zu melden:
[email protected]
s.a.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103391#103391
*


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270006*



			
				AntiSPAM schrieb:
			
		

> rufe die +491377270006 doch mal an; dann siehst du's, welcher netzbetreiber was macht  :lol:
> das sind keine brieftauben  :fdevilt:



Also fordern Mitarbeiter von TK-Unternehmen andere Personen dazu auf, diese Nummer anzurufen? oder was sollte diese Antwort auf eine Frage?

Naja, die Antwort zeigt, dich sollte man nicht ernst nehmen....
neben Verunglimpfung von Nutzern dieses Forums nun auch noch ein Aufruf zur Kostenschädigung der selben....


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*+491377270006*

*ein kleiner erfolg... Ich habe von der regulierungs behörde heute post bekommen
 nachdem ich mich über diese lockanrufe von der oben genannten nummer beschwert habe...*

Zitat:

_"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

bezugnehmend auf Ihre Mitteilung vom 07.05.2005  kann ich
Ihnen mitteilen, dass mir das Ergebnis der Anhörung der Firma Colt Telecom
GmbH zur regelwidrigen Nutzung der Rufnummer  (0) 137 727 0006 vorliegt.
Die Firma Colt Telecom GmbH  hat die o.g. Rufnummer am
09.05.2005 abgeschaltet."_


ist doch klasse oder...? 

MfG Pitty  0


----------



## srm71 (19 Mai 2005)

*Abschaltung 0137-7270006*

Die gleiche Antwort bekam ich heute von der RegTP auch. Du magst es kleinen Erfolg nennen, ich großen. Wir Angerufenen haben damit eine ganz schöne Welle bei den Behörden und bei Colt gemacht und haben ein paar Leute aufgeweckt. Solange aber Colt & Co. an der Sache mitverdienen, wird es weitergehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Mai 2005)

Das ist ein ganz ordentlicher Erfolg.

Denn mit der Abschaltung der Nummer ist es für den Provider nicht getan. Er muss einen ganz schönen Aufwand betreiben (Bericht an RegTP, interne Auseinandersetzung mit dem Mieter der Leitung).

Wenn die Reaktion der Nutzer regelmäßig kommen, verliert auch ein Provider letztlich die Lust an solchen Geschäften, nämlich immer dann, wenn der Aufwand und der Ärger größer ist, als der Gewinn.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ... verliert auch ein Provider letztlich die Lust an solchen Geschäften, nämlich immer dann, wenn der Aufwand und der Ärger größer ist, als der Gewinn.


gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Zahlen, wie hoch die Marge des Providers bei diesen Televotingnummern ist?

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2005)

@gigapitty: Danke für Deine Bemühungen... geht doch!


----------



## wibu (19 Mai 2005)

Dauert zwar immer ein bisschen, aber funktioniert. Meine persönliche Bilanz:

1 x abgeschaltet,
2 x abgemahnt,

immer bei den Heppenheimern.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Denn mit der Abschaltung der Nummer ist es für den Provider nicht getan. Er muss einen ganz schönen Aufwand betreiben (Bericht an RegTP, interne Auseinandersetzung mit dem Mieter der Leitung).


Sehr schön. Da werde ich meine Bemühungen doch gleich mal verdoppeln und mir mal das Handy meines Sohnes vornehmen. Mal schauen, was da so alles ankommt.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Mai 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sehr schön. Da werde ich meine Bemühungen doch gleich mal verdoppeln und mir mal das Handy meines Sohnes vornehmen. Mal schauen, was da so alles ankommt.
> Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2005)

*491377270006 Colt Telecom*

Mich haben die S...... auch erwischt!  :evil: 

Ich bin gerade dabei an die Regulierungsbehörde zu schreiben!

LG

_ Bitte die NUBs beachten. Derbe Ausdrücke bitte zu Hause aufbewahren. *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2005)

*RegTP stellt Locknummer ab.*

*	Sehr geehrter Herr <ICH>,

		bezugnehmend auf Ihre Mitteilung vom 07.05.2005  kann ich
Ihnen mitteilen, dass mir das Ergebnis der Anhörung der Firma Colt Telecom
GmbH zur regelwidrigen Nutzung der Rufnummer  (0) 137 727 0006 vorliegt.
		Die Firma Colt Telecom GmbH  hat die o.g. Rufnummer am
09.05.2005 abgeschaltet.

		Mit freundlichen Grüßen
		Im Auftrag
		[..edit..]
		Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post*

Sollte jemand weiterhin von dieser Nummer gelockt werden .. bitte weiter an RegTP schreiben.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## srm71 (24 Mai 2005)

*0137-7270006*

Colt hat untervermietet an Crystal Entertainment und diese wiederum an Com-Media Strumpf, Bornstedter Str.10 in 39167 Eichenbarleben. Ist die Kette damit zurückverfolgt?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

*+491377270007*

Halli Hallo,

ich habe heute auch einen Anruf von +491377270007 auf mein Handy bekommen. Schnell geschaltet habe ich nicht, denn ich habe eine SMS geschrieben, wer da ist und was er möchte. Erst im Nachhinein hab ich mir die Nummer genau angeschaut und gemerkt, dass die Vorwahl mir aus so Spielen von 9Live etc. bekannt vor kommt.

Nach ein paar Minuten Recherche im Internet bin ich schließlich hier gelandet und ich habe auch schon eine Mail an die RegTP geschickt. Mal schauen was raus kommt.

Ich werde euch auf den laufen halten.

Marko


P.S. Achja, was kostet eigentlich die SMS? normal 0,19 € oder 0,49 €? Weiß da einer zufällig genaueres?


----------



## sascha (25 Mai 2005)

> P.S. Achja, was kostet eigentlich die SMS? normal 0,19 € oder 0,49 €? Weiß da einer zufällig genaueres?



Dürfte etwas teurer werden.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

Also nach weiterer Recherche: 
Colt Telekom vermietet die Nummer an 
Crystal Entertainment GmbH in Düsseldorf. Aber dort ist natürlich nicht Schluss! Diese nämlich vermietet an 
COM Media Strumpf in Eichenbarleben, Bornstedter Str. 10, Tel.:  (03 92 06) 5 14 [...]
Wer also sein Geld wiederhaben will, sollte dort anrufen, der leugnet es nicht einmal!!! 

dure

*[Virenscanner: Namen und Teil der Rufnummer entfernt]*


----------



## srm71 (27 Mai 2005)

dure schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach weiterer Recherche:
> Colt Telekom vermietet die Nummer an
> Crystal Entertainment GmbH in Düsseldorf. Aber dort ist natürlich nicht Schluss! Diese nämlich vermietet an
> COM Media Strumpf in Eichenbarleben, Bornstedter Str. 10, Tel.:  (03 92 06) 5 14.... (W.S )
> ...




Die Anschrift hatte ich schon eine Seite vorher veröffentlicht. W.  ist aber nicht der Ansprechpartner, sondern T.. Für die neuen Anrufe unter 0137-7270007 ist er ebenfalls verantwortlich!



*[Virenscanner: Namen und Teil der Rufnummer entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

Sorry für die Redundanz! habe ich übersehen!!


----------



## Eniac (27 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270007*



			
				MarkyMark schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Achja, was kostet eigentlich die SMS? normal 0,19 € oder 0,49 €? Weiß da einer zufällig genaueres?



Dürfte 0,98Eur/Anruf kosten. Ich wurde heute morgen auch angerufen, Beschwerde an Colt, Crystal Entertainment und RegTP ist raus. 

Herr S. aus E. (Com Media) darf demnächst telefonische Bekanntschaft mit USMAN BELLO und Konsorten machen.


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (27 Mai 2005)

*Re: +491377270007*



			
				Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Herr S. aus E. (Com Media) darf demnächst telefonische Bekanntschaft mit USMAN BELLO und Konsorten machen.
> 
> 
> Eniac


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Dann kann er ja sein SMS Spam einstellen, wenn er die Provisionen kassiert.


----------



## srm71 (27 Mai 2005)

dure schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für die Redundanz! habe ich übersehen!!



Aber das macht doch nichts. Leider wurden unsere veröffentlichten Namen und die Rufnummer verstümmelt. Andere Seiten haben nicht so viel Angst  :lol: 

http://210112.antispam.de/t507321f11743051_Lockanruf_.html


----------



## technofreak (27 Mai 2005)

srm71 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wurden unsere veröffentlichten Namen und die Rufnummer verstümmelt.


 Was andere Foren machen, ist deren Bier, wenn diese  mangels Bekanntheit  nicht wahrgenommen werden, 
stehen sie auch nicht unter Beschuss wie dieses Forum. 
Wer hier länger in diesem Forum mitgelesen hat, weiß,  wie pedantisch und penetrant 
  dieses  Forum permanent kontrolliert und überwacht wird, was auch ein Beweis für 
die Bedeutung ist, die diesem Forum zugemessen  wird. 

Was persönliche Daten betrifft, gelten daher strikte Regeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung
> der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen
> werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


Ein Hinweis, welchen Ärger bis hin  zur existenziellen Bedrohung des Forums  User mit Postings
 verursachen können und was  die mögliche Konsequenz sein könnte:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=104711#104711
weitere Debatten erübrigen sich 

tf 
Moderator


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2005)

*01377270007*

Hallo Zusammen,
habe ständig auch Lockanrufe bekommen von einer Nummer 01377xxxxx. Wem eine Nummer zugeteilt ist erfahrt ihr auf www.regtp.de bei nummernverwaltung.
Schreibt doch online oder per mail der Regulierungsbehörde (www.regtp-de) mit den genauen Daten des Anrufs (Datum/Zeit) und die Nummer. Die regtp braucht nämlich Beweise. Besser noch, wenn ihr die interne Telefonliste der unbeantworteten Anrufe aufhebt.
Die Regtp kann mit genügend Beweisen dem Anbieter die Nummer entziehen. Für Leute die bereits auf den Lockanruf reingefallen sind kann ich nur raten Strafantrag wegen Betruges zu stellen gegen unbekannt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2005)

Bin gestern und heute mehrmal auf meinem Handy (frage mich wo die die Numemr her haben)ganz kurz angerufen worden von +491377270007   .Leider hatte ich gestern kurz vom Festnetz aus zurück gerufen (hab zur Zeit Bewerbungen laufen und dachte...).Kann ich jetzt bei meinem Festnetzanbieter anrufen und die anfallenenden Kosten verweigern?


----------



## srm71 (28 Mai 2005)

w*w.antispam.de ist sicherlich nicht unbekannter als ihr und wird sicher genauso attakiert. aber wer hat heutzutage schon angst vor einem rechtsanwalt bei dieser anwaltsschwemme??? und viele haben nicht mal ahnung. ein drohbrief und schon kuschen viele. dann sollen doch die verantwortlichen dieser seite die verantwortung für namen und rufnummern von [...] auf die schreiber abwälzen. ich kann meine hier veröffentlichen informationen beweisen und stehe auch dazu.

_[Wir bleiben aber bei unseren NUBs, die in diesem Forum bitte zu beachten sind. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*01377270007*

Seit gestern (28.5.) kommen Lockrufe von dieser Nummer, auch nachts.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*01377270007*

Habe jetzt auch schon 2Mal anrufe von einer dieser nummern bekommen und wusste bis jetzt nicht worum es sich handelt!! Zum Glück habe ich nicht abgenommen! Solange ich nicht abnehme passiert doch nichts oder??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Mai 2005)

Wenn Du es schaffst, das Gespräch anzunehmen, bist Du wirklich flott. Im Normalfall klingelt das Telefon nur ein einziges Mal, um Dich zum Rückruf zu bewegen, der dann etwas teurer ausfällt. Darin besteht das "Geschäftsmodell".


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*gruml*

bin auch bisher 8mal von der01377270007 verteilt übers wochenende angerufen worden meist nach elf und in den nachtsstunden.
war anfangs so blöd und hab zurückgerufen und ärger mich schwarz.
habs auch gestern abend geschafft das telefonat entgegen zu nehmen allerding wurde dann das 'gespräch' gleich beendet.
fühle mich mittlerweile belästigt. habe auch schon an die rftp geschrieben.
und hoffe die haben bald erfog 

  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*01377270007*

Habe seit ein paar Tagen auch Anrufe über mein Handy mit der Nummer 01377270007. Die meisten kommen nachts und nerven allmählich. Habe einmal zurückgerufen und die Ansage "Vielen Dank" erhalten. Mail an die RegTP ist raus!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

rofl
hab mich bei meinem  Handyanbieter schlau gemacht und der meint nur ich soll mein handy lautlos stellen über nacht...

aber hat auch gemeint soll mich noch bei der Verbraucherzentrale beschweren das werd ich auch tun!

An alle lasst das nicht auf sich beruhen, und es sollen auch nicht noch mehr darauf reinfallen!


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2005)

denni schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich bei meinem  Handyanbieter schlau gemacht und der meint nur ich soll mein handy lautlos stellen über nacht...


Bevor er selbst nachdenken muss, ein bequemer Versuch.

Die Mitverdiener müssten nur die Weiterleitung von Anrufen mit unsinnigen Absenderkennungen herausfiltern.

Das ist technisch eindeutig zu lösen: If absender=0137* then ziel=/dev/null endif

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man dann an Rückrufen nicht mitverdienen kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eniac (29 Mai 2005)

Was für eine Art von Dienst bekäme ich eigentlich für meinen Teuro? Lohnt sich eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs gegen den Betreiber von Com Media auch wenn der Schaden pro Fall weniger als einen Euro beträgt?


Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

@eniac:
kleines Protokoll?

interessierter User fragte: "ich wollte mal wissen, was sich hinter diesen 0137-Anrufen verbirgt"
Eichenbarlebener Anbieter: Asso wassoll sich dahinta vabergn? ... Nix des is nur eine reine Dienstleistung...
iU: eine Dienstleistung? Was genau?
Eichenbarlebener Anbieter: Was? Wieso? (...) Issen normaler voting-Dienst (...) Ich mach das erst ganz neu und die, die die Anlagen einrichten, also wir hatten das jetzt schon zwei, drei Mal, also das war jetzt auch am Wochenende, dass da ein Fehler drinne war bei dene die da meine Anlagen betreuen. Also da schicken sie dann ihre Telefonrechnung wo das dann drin steht und dann werden sie entschädigt. Schicken sie das zu und dann automatisch wird das erstattet

(Gedächtnisprotokoll eines amüsanten Telefonanrufs in Eichenbarleben)


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*wie man die leute los wird*

hallo also bei mir haben die jetzt auch angerufen,
und habe auch einmal zurück gerufen  aber naja ich habe es dann so gemacht hab allen leuten bescheid gesagt das die mich zwei tage net anrufen sollen und habe dann alle anrufe umgeleitet zu einer nr. die das gleiche machen  

und seit dem habe ich ruhe 

p.s. die nr. wo ich die hin geleitet habe war net gerade billig


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*Re: wie man die leute los wird*



			
				xxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> und habe dann alle anrufe umgeleitet zu einer nr. die das gleiche machen



nicht gerade nachahmenswert, die Weiterleitung bezahlst du selber....


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2005)

*01377270007*

Bin zum glück erst 2mal angerufen worden. Beim Ersten mal habe ich depp auch zurückgerufen. Hat aber zum Glück " nur " 1,20 Euro + mwst gekostet. Habe mehr befürchtet. Aber für ein " Vielen Dank. Auf Wiederhörn " ist das schon recht teuert. Der letzte Anruf kam am 29.05 um 21.17 und auch dieses mal wieder nur ein klingeln.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2005)

*0137-7270007*

Ihre Nachricht vom 30.05.2005 Betreff Servicerufnummer: 0137-7270007 

Sehr geehrter Herr ****, in Bezugnahme auf Ihre Nachricht zu o.g. Referenz teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir nicht die Betreiber der Rufnummern 0137-7270007 sind. Die Nummer wird von uns unverzüglich deaktiviert. Wir haben die Servicerufnummer an einen Unterkunden vergeben. Der Unterkunde ist somit der eigentliche Inhalteanbieter (Content Provider) des Dienstes und somit auch verantwortlich für den Inhalt und die Werbemaßnahmen. Hier die Adressdaten des Verantwortlichen: 
Adressdaten: 
COM-Media Strumpf Bornstedter Str. 10 39167 Eichenbarleben 

Für weiterführende Auskunftsersuchen zu dem Inhalteanbieter (Content Provider) oder zum Inhalt selbst wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an dieses Unternehmen. 

Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten, die Ihnen entstanden sind, außerordentlich und hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit unseren Ausführungen und den Maßnahmen, die wir ergriffen haben, gezeigt haben, dass wir als seriöser Servicerufnummern-Provider gesetzeswidriges Verhalten unserer Kunden nicht dulden. Des weiteren hoffen wir Ihnen damit die erforderlichen Auskünfte gegeben zu haben, stehen Ihnen aber selbstverständlich bei Rückfragen zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Crystal MeDiaLog GmbH i. A. []

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Silent-Voice (30 Mai 2005)

Christian R bin ich ... nur zur Info

Ich wurde 9 mal am Tag von der Nummer **0007 angerufen und habe prompt, weil ich mir die Nummer ergoogelt habe, diese Beiträge gefunden. 

Also habe ich Crystal angeschrieben und raus kam halt letzteres Schreiben. Ich warte shchon auf nen Neuen  0 


Gruß
Silent / Chris R


----------



## DNA2 (30 Mai 2005)

@Silent Voice:

Findest du dein Profil passend? Ich meine den Link zu "deiner" Seite (oder gehört die dir nicht?)...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2005)

es ist mein Zockername und unsere Clan-HP trage ich immer standardmäßig ein. Wenn's einen stören sollte, kann ich sie auch wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## nickyb (30 Mai 2005)

hallo ich habe den ersten anruf am 24.04 um 12:17 bekommen von dieser nummer 01377270017.

und letzte nacht um 1:39 kam dan der zweite anruf mit der nummer 0137727007 das war dan nicht mehr so komisch

danke für eure tipps


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2005)

Kleine Zusammenfassung:


			
				Christian R schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Nachricht vom 30.05.2005 Betreff Servicerufnummer: 0137-7270007
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
> in Bezugnahme auf Ihre Nachricht zu o.g. Referenz teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir nicht die Betreiber der Rufnummern 0137-7270007 sind. Die Nummer wird von uns unverzüglich deaktiviert. Wir haben die Servicerufnummer an einen Unterkunden vergeben. Der Unterkunde ist somit der eigentliche Inhalteanbieter (Content Provider) des Dienstes und somit auch verantwortlich für den Inhalt und die Werbemaßnahmen. Hier die Adressdaten des Verantwortlichen:
> ...





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> _Interessierter User fragte_: "ich wollte mal wissen, was sich hinter diesen 0137-Anrufen verbirgt"
> 
> _Eichenbarlebener Anbieter_: Asso wassoll sich dahinta vabergn? ... Nix des is nur eine reine Dienstleistung...
> 
> ...


Also sind das angeblich mal wieder technische Probleme? Wer soll da eigentlich vorgefuehrt werden, die Betroffenen, die Geschaedigten, die Magdeburger Behoerden? Was passiert eigentlich mit den Einnahmen, waere das nicht ein Fall fuer eine Einziehung durch die RegTP, im Rahmen eines Owi-Verfahrens?


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2005)

*Clan-Site*



			
				Gast = Silent Voice schrieb:
			
		

> es ist mein Zockername und unsere Clan-HP trage ich immer standardmäßig ein. Wenn's einen stören sollte, kann ich sie auch wieder rausnehmen.


Bitte.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 Mai 2005)

*Re: Clan-Site*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gast = Silent Voice schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dafuer: -> *"Gibt es Grenzen...?"*


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2005)

Die Regulierungsbehörde antwortet auf meine zusammenfassende Meldung von 0137-Nummern, die in den letzten Monaten durch Lockanrufe auffielen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Borowski,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Mail vom 25.04.05
> 
> ...



Na mal sehen...


----------



## ESC (7 Juni 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Na mal sehen...



Mit Post Datum 03.06.05 (heute im Kasten) teilt mir die RegTP (mit freundlichen Grüßen Im Aufrag R.G.) mit, dass die Rufnummer 01377270001 zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde. 

Na siehste (annehmed dass ähnlich lautende Post zu dieser und weiteren Nummern bei Dir schon eingelaufen ist/bald einlaufen wird)

/ESC


----------



## stieglitz (7 Juni 2005)

Heute auch ein Schreiben der RegTP erhalten.


			
				RegTep schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rufnummer 01377270017, die im Netz der COLT Telecom geschaltet war, wurde zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet.
> Für den Fall, dass Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter geltentend machen möchten, teile ich ihnen hiermit, nach Auskunft der Firma COLT, dessen Namen und Anschrift mit:
> Chrystal MeDiaLog
> Emanuel-Leutze-Straße 1b
> ...



Ich hab keine Ansprüche. Hab nicht zurückgeruefen.


----------



## Eniac (8 Juni 2005)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Post Datum 03.06.05 (heute im Kasten) teilt mir die RegTP (mit freundlichen Grüßen Im Aufrag R.G.) mit, dass die Rufnummer 01377270001 zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.



Dito für die Rufnummer 01377270007


Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2005)

*Telefonbetrug 01377270006*

Hallo!

Hatte letzten monat die 01377270006 nr auf meinem Handydisplay, 
neugierig wie ich bin hab ich natürlich zurückgerufen(Gabs nur ne antwort und zwar :danke für ihren anruf)!
Jetzt tauchen auf einmal auf der Telfonrechnung knapp 20 euro auf für ne ilove gmbh!
Loht sich da ne Anzeige oder ist das reine zeitverschwendung?

                                        Mfg exitus911


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2005)

*01377270006*



			
				exitus911 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt tauchen auf einmal auf der Telfonrechnung knapp 20 euro auf für ne ilove gmbh!


Wie lautet denn der genaue Buchungstext und wieviele Einwahlen waren das? Haben "ilove" und die Votingnummer 01377270006 wirklich was miteinander zu tun?  



			
				exitus911 schrieb:
			
		

> Loht sich da ne Anzeige oder ist das reine zeitverschwendung?


Was meinst Du mit lohnen? Zuerst einmal musst Du zusehen, wie Du mit dieser Rechungsposition zurande kommst - die Behörden können Dir den Betrag nicht gutschreiben. Ob hier ein Betrug vorliegt, könnten Die aber schon bei einer Anzeige prüfen (wenn sie denn das nur wollen/können).


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

*+491377370007*

Habe gerade einen anruf von der nummer auf meinem handy gehabt..
Hab zwar nicht zurueck gerufen weil ich vorher gegoogelt habe und auf dieses forum gestossen bin..
thx fuer die vielen infos


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2005)

*01377372037*

01377372037

noch ein Kandidat, man ruft jetz schon nothandys an...
zu blöd wenn der Notdienst was mit IT zu tun hat 

MEGAROFL

grüssle mel


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

*01377377011*

Hat gegen 10:12 uhr 2 mal angerufen, leider habe ich versehentlich auf Rückruf gedrückt, nochmal passiert mir das nicht  !
Es wird sofort die Verbindung beendet, als die Vermutung liegt nahe das Abzocker am Werk sind.

MfG
Philipp


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

*Re: 01377377011*



			
				Philpp schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird sofort die Verbindung beendet, als die Vermutung liegt nahe das ... am Werk sind.


Die Verbindung wird automatisch beendet, da es sich um eine so genannte Voting-Nummer handelt, deren Zweck es ist, kostenpflichtig für den Anrufer den Anruf zu zählen.

Siehe auch > HIER < !


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2005)

*Re: 01377377011*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> da es sich um eine so genannte Voting-Nummer handelt, deren Zweck es ist,
> kostenpflichtig für den Anrufer den Anruf zu zählen.


was ja wohl hier leicht pervertiert ist bzw mißbräuchlich verwendet wird.
Wofür sollte denn abgestimmt werden? 
Diesmal ist es die DTMS,  die die Nummer verhökert hat, am Ende der "Wertschöpfungskette" 
bestimmt wieder ein total anonymer "Betreiber".....(Ob´s wieder derselbe ist?)


> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG


cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

*die Nummer wurde gekillt*

Hallo, ich hatte mich bei der Reg.-Behörte über diese Spam/Lock- Anrufe beschwert, und habe heute diese daten bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 01377270006, die im Netz der
Firma COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4 in 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war,
zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.

Für den Fall, dass Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter stellen
möchten, teile ich Ihnen hiermit, nach Auskunft der Firma COLT, dessen Name
und Anschrift mit :

Crystal MeDiaLog
Emanuel-Leutze-Straße 1b
40547 Düsseldorf

Ich hoffe Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag
...

_persönliche  Daten gelöscht,  siehe NUB,  modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

*den krieg ich!*

Verantwortlich ist diese Firma für die 0137 7270006

COM-Media S.
Bornstedter Str. 
39167 Eichenbarleben
039206-

Herr [...] ist auch ans Telefon zu bekommen, ...... Der redet sich dann raus und faxt mir jetzt den Untervermietungsvertrag. Die krieg ich dran! SO NICHT!

_[Namen gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105439#105439
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105565#105565


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Was soll denn der alberne Quatsch? Jetzt wird hier dieser [...] auch noch geschützt oder wie???

Seinen Namen und seine Tel Nr zu löschen ist total peinlich. Wieso soll [...]? Bei mir hat der das 2 mal gemacht, und beide male zur nachtschlafenden Zeit! 

[...]!!

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man hier im Forum noch Mitleid für so ein [...] haben kann  :roll:

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
 oder ein eigenes Forum aufmachen. (bh)]_


----------



## Sparafucile (11 August 2005)

*Lockanruf von 0137/7376018049*

Vor fünf Minuten auf mein Mobiltelefon eingegangen (bisher der erste, den ich je erhalten habe).

edit: Tippfehler


----------

